# Western Canada???



## mikeysworld (Jul 8, 2007)

How many out there are from Western Canada and would like to have a rally somewhere?
Just a question to see if there is any interest?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WELL! hrmphh! the USA members aren't invited?


----------



## mikeysworld (Jul 8, 2007)

Sorry didn't mean to forget about our friends to the south!







Should have said "Western Canada and Northwestern USA"
Who wants a Outback rally in our part of the world?







Going thru B.C. this summer I seen about a dozen OBer's and we should 
join up and have a good weekend of camping.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

mikeysworld said:


> Sorry didn't mean to forget about our friends to the south!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's better!eh?







out of curiosity what area would you be thinking of?


----------



## mikeysworld (Jul 8, 2007)

Southern Alberta, which would be good for are friends to the south, close enough for the 3 western provinces
and it's nice country, dry and warm for the summer.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Keep talkin'!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> Keep talkin'!!!!


What she said! what are the locations of the some of the places to go?


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi there, we are in Southern Alberta every year for holiday. Actually this past summer we traversed across fromone side to the other. Waterton Park has a great looking camping area and I believe you can make reservations. We would love to come up to that neck of the woods. Dean & Jodi


----------



## mikeysworld (Jul 8, 2007)

I was thinking Waterton National Park. There's one called Townsite Campground that looks good.
Will look it to this a little deeper.


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Ooohhh, that sounds like fun! I'd have to work really hard to convince DH to go, but I think I could do it.

BTW, your little town is not so little anymore! We were there last winter after not being out that way for many years, and couldn't believe the growth in that area. You have a Walmart and everything!

Cheryl


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mikeysworld said:


> Who wants a Outback rally in our part of the world?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Funny you should mention this. Kath & I were daydreaming about next summer's Wolfwood's Westward Wanderings and are now tossing around the idea of heading home (from Montana? Wyoming?) via BC, then east across southern Canada to VT then home. Any chance of you guys planning something for next summer?


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

We'd love for one to be close to here!! I hardly ever see any other outbackers though -







There is one that we will see in the same campground in Cultus..but whenever we drive by the trailer, noone is around . anyways. Yes, we'd be interested.











mikeysworld said:


> How many out there are from Western Canada and would like to have a rally somewhere?
> Just a question to see if there is any interest?


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

I was wondering if maybe there was a western Canada rally going on this Labor Day weekend. Last Friday, I was up in Calgary for work and decided to drive to Banff before my flight. On the way back from Calgary, I counted six Outbacks on their way toward Banff. The whole area (aka Northern Rockies) is just gorgeous!

One caution though...Driving out of Calgary, I got my first speeding ticket in 6 years. However, the cop told me that if California doesn't have a "reciprocal tracking" system with Alberta, I could throw the ticket in the trash. I haven't checked it out yet...Anyone know?


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Morgueman said:


> I was wondering if maybe there was a western Canada rally going on this Labor Day weekend. Last Friday, I was up in Calgary for work and decided to drive to Banff before my flight. On the way back from Calgary, I counted six Outbacks on their way toward Banff. The whole area (aka Northern Rockies) is just gorgeous!
> 
> One caution though...Driving out of Calgary, I got my first speeding ticket in 6 years. However, the cop told me that if California doesn't have a "reciprocal tracking" system with Alberta, I could throw the ticket in the trash. I haven't checked it out yet...Anyone know?


Sorry MM don't know the answer to your question but gotta love our Canadian Officers eh -they are too honest!

Wayne


----------



## mikeysworld (Jul 8, 2007)

Something wrong with the Eastern USA? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm???

Nothing wrong with anyone showing up. It's a heck off a drive!!








I'll check out some stuff next week when I have some time and 
see when it might work.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

luv2rv said:


> I was wondering if maybe there was a western Canada rally going on this Labor Day weekend. Last Friday, I was up in Calgary for work and decided to drive to Banff before my flight. On the way back from Calgary, I counted six Outbacks on their way toward Banff.  The whole area (aka Northern Rockies) is just gorgeous!
> 
> One caution though...Driving out of Calgary, I got my first speeding ticket in 6 years. However, the cop told me that if California doesn't have a "reciprocal tracking" system with Alberta, I could throw the ticket in the trash. I haven't checked it out yet...Anyone know?


Sorry MM don't know the answer to your question but gotta love our Canadian Officers eh -they are too honest!

Wayne
[/quote]


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mikeysworld said:


> Something wrong with the Eastern USA? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm???
> 
> Nothing wrong with anyone showing up. It's a heck off a drive!!
> 
> ...


One can never be too sure where we'll be next...









But, as it happens, we'll be out there next summer with Puff II (part of the reason for getting her!!) so, if the timing is right, we'd love to join our northern neighbors!


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

A 'North Western' rally would be great. Another location to think on might be the Okanagan region of B.C. Regardless, we would be interested. There are also some awesome places in Washington state.

On our trip home from the Okanagan to V.I. we counted 8 outbacks. Today, just doing some errands, counted 3 outbacks. We know the dealer here has done quite well with the Outback line.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OBcanOB said:


> A 'North Western' rally would be great. Another location to think on might be the Okanagan region of B.C. Regardless, we would be interested. There are also some awesome places in Washington state.
> 
> On our trip home from the Okanagan to V.I. we counted 8 outbacks. Today, just doing some errands, counted 3 outbacks. We know the dealer here has done quite well with the Outback line.


OBCANOB! love the name!


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

We go to Osoyoos every year and just this year we discovered a gorgeous campground to take out Outback to. right across the street from the beach. But anywhere in the Okanagan is glorious!








WOW! 8 Outbacks??? We seem to never see any around home..the most we have ever seen was 6 and that was in a week span.











OBcanOB said:


> A 'North Western' rally would be great. Another location to think on might be the Okanagan region of B.C. Regardless, we would be interested. There are also some awesome places in Washington state.
> 
> On our trip home from the Okanagan to V.I. we counted 8 outbacks. Today, just doing some errands, counted 3 outbacks. We know the dealer here has done quite well with the Outback line.


----------



## Nelson (May 6, 2007)

We're from Edmonton and have never been to a rally. We were actually thinking about going to Cypress hills next summer anyways. Waterton is beautiful and it has been ten years since we've been there so we would definitely go. If we wanted to go alittle further south, Sand Point Idaho and Silverwood is lot of fun. Out kids also liked the KOA in Great Falls Montana.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Nelson said:


> We're from Edmonton and have never been to a rally. We were actually thinking about going to Cypress hills next summer anyways. Waterton is beautiful and it has been ten years since we've been there so we would definitely go. If we wanted to go alittle further south, Sand Point Idaho and Silverwood is lot of fun. Out kids also liked the KOA in Great Falls Montana.


Silverwood would be excellent! great fun for kids and grandkids







Farragut state park is option.It is Camper Andy's territory, he could offer more input


----------



## Albertabound (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm in for a summer 08 rally anywhere in Southern Alberta
Harry


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

So, someone from the great upper reaches (Canada) needs to plant a flag in the sand! If you plant it, they will come!!! Dean & Jodi


----------

